# Cruise control question.



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this was normal, so I'm just going to throw it out there. So I was on my way back home from an early class this morning, I was on the highway so I had cruise control running at 66mph solid. As the highway began to drop an incline and going downhill, I felt the car slowing down, and speeding up constantly. Now I'm pretty sure what the computer is trying to do is keep the 66 mph solid and not slow down nor speed up because of the incline, but the speedometer was reading 67 mph to 69 mph, and would keep changing through those speeds every other second. I decided not to touch anything and just kind of get a feel for what the car is trying to do. The car would drone pretty loud every time this happen, and I felt the pull every time it tried to speed up again. Is this normal, and goes with my explanation? or is there something wrong with the Cruise Control.

-Also, I have had my check engine light on since last night, but since my local Pontiac dealer has shut down completely... I called today and Chevy will have a look at it under warranty. Because of school right now I don't have the time to take the car out to the Chevy dealer, and can't really leave it there overnight unless its Friday. Is this a major issue I should really try and have looked at as soon as possible? or can I get around this for the next few days.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds normal man. The computer will do its best to maintain speed on the downhill, cruise control just lets out of the "accelerator" it does not apply the brakes that will explain the increasing amount of speed going downhill.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds normal to me as well but not sure about your check engine light


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I had a 96 Ram that did that. You could really hear the torque converter working, it was very pronounced. I have noticed a little of what you reported in the goat. Your computer is compensating for changes in the roadway and adjusting to maintain the set speed. Get that check engine light taken care of ASAP.


----------

